# Age range of the forum?



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

First of all, I am not asking what your age is - that'd be rude :blush:

I just notice that the majority of members seem to be a bit older than me - which is great! :thumbsup:

Just wondering if there are many members that are around my age? Late teens/early 20's?

I'm 19 btw.


I do think its great having a forum with such a wide age range!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

:smtease:I'm JUST 19.5 years plus 10.6 years plus 1.7 years older -:smtease:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Sandcastles said:


> :smtease:I'm JUST 19.5 years plus 10.6 years plus 1.7 years older -:smtease:


hehe! clever :smtease:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't really have a problem saying my age I am happy I have made it this far. So many things could have happened but they didn't and I am here at 54 (did I really say that out loud :w00t and loving every minute of it. Ok to be honest maybe not loving every minute but aren't all the aches and pains just reminders that we are alive. :blush:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

50:blink:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm 47 and it took a lot of work to get this old! I wasn't sure I'd make it this far.So as you get older ,celebrate it. Set a goal,even a small one,like walking a mile,it keeps you alive.
My goal was to bench press 125 pounds,not bad for a middle aged old lady (compared to you young chickies), I'm up to 130 pound press,and working harder... now I wish I just weighed 130.... 

I figure we're all getting older and at the same rate,one minute at a time,24 hours at a shot. 

I tell hubby don't get mad about getting older,get healthy and stay as healthy as you can.


Now if I met someone getting younger,then I'd be mad!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> I don't really have a problem saying my age I am happy I have made it this far. So many things could have happened but they didn't and I am here at 54 (did I really say that out loud :w00t and loving every minute of it. Ok to be honest maybe not loving every minute but aren't all the aches and pains just reminders that we are alive. :blush:


You are just a "babe". :HistericalSmiley: Well, okay, not a babe, but I am still older than you. On the outside, I'm in my 50's. On the inside, I am in my 20's. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am 31


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm 48 and love life...I look forward to growing old with the DH.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

missiek said:


> I am 31


That old!?!


You're a baby for goodness sakes! 

I use to think that 28 (the age of my aunt, when she finally, went into private practice) was SOOOOOO OLD! I heard her tell someone (at the party that we had, in celebration of her accomplishments) - her age - and for years I thought about how she probably wouldn't "last too long, at such an OLD age").

My parents always told me, that when someone died - "it was old age" - well, when you're six, 28 is pretty darn old -

Funny, because at 50 - seventy seems young - - - :blink:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Last summer I was talking with my 13 year granddaughter and I mentioned that we would be going to AZ for the winter but I sometimes didn't like being around all the old people, she looked surprised and then said "GRANDMA YOU ARE ONE OF THE OLD PEOPLE":HistericalSmiley::innocent:For some crazy reason age has never bothered me, I'm 61, and the youngest one in the RV park:HistericalSmiley: hummmm maybe that's why I keep coming backB)


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*me...*

Calendar wise, I am 54. After bathing babies, cleaning house and at around 7:00 in the evening after MANY trips up and down the stairs, I feel like 80 YO:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I tell my DH that after all of these tasks I feel like the dolls from the dollar store S T I F F :faint:

My children are 35,29,25 ( in few days ) grandkids 11,7, 3

Why not share our birthdays too. Mine is July 1 ! how about your guys?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Maltbabe said:


> Why not share our birthdays too. Mine is July 1 ! how about your guys?


October 29


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fiftyfrigginsix!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Fiftyfrigginsix!!


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

My bday is Feb 9th....I will be married for 12 years in Jan!!! My kiddos are 10, 7, 6, and 4.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm 31. My birthday is August 30th.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oct 6


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

46 on Sept 25


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Last summer I was talking with my 13 year granddaughter and *I mentioned that we would be going to AZ for the winter but I sometimes didn't like being around all the old people, she looked surprised and then said "GRANDMA YOU ARE ONE OF THE OLD PEOPLE"*:HistericalSmiley::innocent:For some crazy reason age has never bothered me, I'm 61, and the youngest one in the RV park:HistericalSmiley: hummmm maybe that's why I keep coming backB)


LMAO :smrofl::smrofl:
58. How is it that I used to be the youngest person in the room (and the shortest) and now I'm often the oldest? :smilie_tischkante: Still usually the shortest :angry:and probably getting shorter, thanks to my lack of bone density.:w00t: Heck, I've got my health, a great husband and son, and TYLER :chili::chili: so life, and getting old, is good. And it sure beats the alternative! I'm also older than by DH by 4 years so that makes me feel really old sometimes but he doesn't seem to care.:wub: That's love


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> Fiftyfrigginsix!!


LOL!! :HistericalSmiley:

I'm f....f....f....! Can you figure it out? Birthday is October 4, the Feastday of St. Francis of Assissi, patron saint and protector of animals.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Orla, I am around your age  
I'm 20, birthday is May 17th! a stubborn Taurus hehe


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yeagerbum said:


> Orla, I am around your age
> I'm 20, birthday is May 17th! a stubborn Taurus hehe


oh cool!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sept 16 ,virgo


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Aug. 13 ... 59 (and darn glad to have reached this ripe old age)!! I embrace every birthday I have!! Children are 33 & 29; grandkids are 7, 4, 4, 2, & 1!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> LOL!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> *I'm f....f....f....! Can you figure it out? * Birthday is October 4, the Feastday of St. Francis of Assissi, patron saint and protector of animals.


Mary - you're *f*IVE HUNDRED and *f*IFTY *f*IVE.:w00t: 
My, you look mah-velous for your age! :HistericalSmiley: Just teasin' you girlfriend, especially since I"m older than you. :blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just had a birthday and turned fabulous forty six. So far I'm thinking my forties are pretty darn good.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I am 49 years young and loving every moment of life!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

LuluLolly said:


> I am 49 years young and *loving every moment of life![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Me too, as long as there are endless supplies of Botox! Seriously!
> 
> My Mother always says - Allie, you can everything, but don't you dare touch my PS (reconstructive surgeon) fund! Ha!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> Fiftyfrigginsix!!



:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

MaryH said:


> LOL!! :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I'm f....f....f....! Can you figure it out? Birthday is October 4, the Feastday of St. Francis of Assissi, patron saint and protector of animals.


Come on girl, spit it out!:HistericalSmiley:"Fifty is nifty"!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I figure every day you get out of bed and don't leave anything behind but rumpled blankets...it's a good day!


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

I will be the big 40 in February but I feel 21.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I am 60 years young. My husband is retired and I have to support his lifestyle of golf and baseball cards. I am glad he is retired so he can be with Tyson all day.


----------



## MyaMaltese (Oct 15, 2010)

i am 21


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am 65 and this is the very first year of my life. . . . that I have actually felt "older"---I am truly entering a new world---no longer as young as I have always felt! I am figuring out what it means to "grow old gracefully" and hope that my daughters will enjoy me at "this age" and that I will continue to learn, love and laugh!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

beckinwolf said:


> I'm 31. My birthday is August 30th.


You beat me to this world by just a few days. I turned 31 on September 2nd.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Right on*



michellerobison said:


> I figure every day you get out of bed and don't leave anything behind but rumpled blankets...it's a good day!


Me too!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> LMAO :smrofl::smrofl:
> 58. How is it that I used to be the youngest person in the room (and the shortest) and now I'm often the oldest? :smilie_tischkante: Still usually the shortest :angry:and probably getting shorter, thanks to my lack of bone density.:w00t: Heck, I've got my health, a great husband and son, and TYLER :chili::chili: so life, and getting old, is good. And it sure beats the alternative! I'm also older than by DH by 4 years so that makes me feel really old sometimes but he doesn't seem to care.:wub: That's love


 I'll be 58 on Dec. 31. I am 5 years older than my DH(we never noticed) and I have a great son, too! And of course, the girls!:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm 26 but a "young" 26 if you may...I don't feel a day over 20! haha


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

62 this past Nov 14. My brain says I'm not old, the bod doesn't agree.

What made me feel ancient was when I turned 50 and got the letter from AARP


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Mary - you're *f*IVE HUNDRED and *f*IFTY *f*IVE.:w00t:
> My, you look mah-velous for your age! :HistericalSmiley: Just teasin' you girlfriend, especially since I"m older than you. :blush:


Oh, Sue, laughing my head off. You are still so quick ... even at your advanced age. :HistericalSmiley:

Luv ya, girlfriend!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

_I was 59 on Sept.29th. I retired from the bank on Nov.5th to take are of my 3 well almost 4 month old grand daughter 3 days a week. She is my 1st grandchild and i'm loving it.:wub:_


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Originally Posted by *beckinwolf*  
_I'm 31. My birthday is August 30th._



Johita said:


> You beat me to this world by just a few days. I turned 31 on September 2nd.


I am requesting to join the 30_ish_ club, too!:aktion033:


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll be 30 in Sept. I can't wait!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm 37 years old, my birthday is on 30th of April, also a stubborn taurus (sometimes) Lol! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm around your age  I'm 21 born in March!

This is a good thread! I guess posting in forums I've never really noticed/realized the different ages of the people I'm interacting to :thumbsup: It's nice that it doesn't matter what age you have to be to love the Maltese breed! :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

spookiesmom said:


> What made me feel ancient was when I turned 50 and got the letter from AARP


I got one of those and found it very disturbing. Who told them?  I bought myself a beautiful watch. :chili:

I am 63 and the watch is still ticking and so am I. :chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

"Early" 60's & a Taurus.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

mss said:


> I got one of those and found it very disturbing. Who told them?  I bought myself a beautiful watch. :chili:
> 
> I am 63 and the watch is still ticking and so am I. :chili:


I think they just KNOW---like a thermos knows whether or not to keep the coffee HOT or COLD!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm the same age as Spookiesmom :goof: ... and a (typical) Virgo!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

My bday is Jan 3 1949....


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I am 26 for the 30th time!!! yes, I am 56, but still feel and "act" 26, wouldnt have it any other way...my kids are 30, 27, 23 & 22, the older boys have already passed me! LOL


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm 26!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm 28, turning 29 later this month.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

69 headed for 70.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> LMAO :smrofl::smrofl:
> 58. How is it that I used to be the youngest person in the room (and the shortest) and now I'm often the oldest? :smilie_tischkante: Still usually the shortest :angry:and probably getting shorter, thanks to my lack of bone density.:w00t: Heck, I've got my health, a great husband and son, and TYLER :chili::chili: so life, and getting old, is good. And it sure beats the alternative! I'm also older than by DH by 4 years so that makes me feel really old sometimes but he doesn't seem to care.:wub: That's love


Hey, Sue. We have our height in common. I knew I was drawn to you when we met in Atlanta, LOL!

I'm 44. August 14th (Leo) is my b-day. My 30's sucked, but I'm loving my 40's. Wish my body would keep up with me, though.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Fiftyfrigginsix!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

i am 27


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm 51. My birthday is July 25th. My hubby and I recently went out to dinner with a few old friends and they were all complaining about how old they felt :blink: and how they all had aches and pains. We absolutely don't feel old... we have a lot of things that we want to do and we're always going places and doing things and I hope that we continue to feel this way for many years.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> LMAO :smrofl::smrofl:
> 58. How is it that I used to be the youngest person in the room (and the shortest) and now I'm often the oldest? :smilie_tischkante: Still usually the shortest :angry:and probably getting shorter, thanks to my lack of bone density.:w00t:


Heh. Meeee toooo.

I'm 48 and most definitely a Gemini. My husband, though, is 17 years older -- so I just drag him around in order not to be the oldest person in the room.:HistericalSmiley:I never thought about age at 20,30,40....but I am already dreading being* 50!*


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

That's wonderful! Always be thankful for your good health. :yes: So many times, people take their good health for granted. We never know when things can change. 

I am the BIG 4-0 :faint: but I'm super cool, since I have two teenagers at home. :rochard: Well, they might not agree with that one, but I think I'm cool. :smrofl: Anyway, I am forty but my husband is nine years older than me, so my kids always joke about Dad being old. :smtease: We have been married for 20 years and our kids are 16 and 18. :smpullhair: My birthday is May 6th and I am a taurus.









harrysmom said:


> I'm 51. My birthday is July 25th. My hubby and I recently went out to dinner with a few old friends and they were all complaining about how old they felt :blink: and how they all had aches and pains. We absolutely don't feel old... we have a lot of things that we want to do and we're always going places and doing things and I hope that we continue to feel this way for many years.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm 36. I have no problem telling my age - I think it's amazing how time and experience can enrich people.


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm almost 26 - great thread


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Let's kick this thread up a notch -









It's one thing to have your chronicle age, it's another for what your body says you are. I have always been a year plus then my chronicle age due to my being a caregiver, and family history. Since I had the pacemaker implanted I'm afraid to update. :blush:

Here's the "test" Look younger, live longer with RealAge - RealAge Test


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Starsmom said:


> Let's kick this thread up a notch -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only goes to 1990 - I was born in 1991 :blink:


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

So you're a baby; you don't need the test!!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Starsmom said:


> Let's kick this thread up a notch -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whew. That is a long test. My chronicle (chronic?) age is 48. My RealAge is 42. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dogwriter said:


> Whew. That is a long test. My chronicle (chronic?) age is 48. My RealAge is 42. :chili:


Hey, Hey, I dare not take that test if you end up older than your real age! No way Baby!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I have to keep reminding myself that I turn the BIG 5-0 in January. The other day at work I recognized a name on our patient census-an old boyfriend from nearly 30 yrs ago. My immediate reaction was..."No, can't be him, must be his dad, this guy is "old" (52).....then it struck me, uhm, no.....it *was* him. Funny how my head is still stuck in my 20's!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I turned the BIG 40 on August 31 Looking forward to growing old with DH who is 42- He will be 43 on Dec 13. I have 6 kiddos 23, 21,13,11,6 and almost 5 and 3 grand babies  Loving every minute of life! But I looking forward till the day me and hubby can just leave and have no tag alongs.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

spookiesmom said:


> 62 this past Nov 14. My brain says I'm not old, the bod doesn't agree.
> 
> What made me feel ancient was when I turned 50 and got the letter from AARP


I have the funniest story about the AARP. I think a lot of what they go on is based on marketing, and researching what people buy, etc. I'm only 31, and I receive things from them all the time. I live with my grandparents though, and I order things for them. So from a marketing perspective, I'm 85 I guess...:HistericalSmiley::blink:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogwriter said:


> Whew. That is a long test. My chronicle (chronic?) age is 48. My RealAge is 42. :chili:


*Congratulations!!







*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

garrettsmom said:


> I have to keep reminding myself that I turn the BIG 5-0 in January. The other day at work I recognized a name on our patient census-an old boyfriend from nearly 30 yrs ago. My immediate reaction was..."No, can't be him, must be his dad, this guy is "old" (52).....then it struck me, uhm, no.....it *was* him. Funny how my head is still stuck in my 20's!!


LMAO. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:There's a joke like that too.Trying to remember it. 


beckinwolf said:


> I have the funniest story about the AARP. I think a lot of what they go on is based on marketing, and researching what people buy, etc. I'm only 31, and I receive things from them all the time. I live with my grandparents though, and I order things for them. So from a marketing perspective, I'm 85 I guess...:HistericalSmiley::blink:


Must be like when I went into the drugstore yesterday to get incontinence pads FOR TYLER because I ran out and my on line order didn't get here yet. Could the young clerk yell "Where are adult pads?" any louder across the store.:blush::blush: They're not for me; they're for my dog. (Sure lady).:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg great thread how have i missed this , i turned 36 on oct 9 ... at times i feel 26 and at times i feel 56 tired , body aches , moody .. lol , i feel young around my kids , im what they call a cool mom , lol , and my boyfriend is 27 yrs old so i have robbed the cradle , luckily for me he looks older , or is it that i look younger ? i dont feel bad saying my age , and i think its great to grow older , i just want to keep my body same as i had it when i was younger hehehe . 

i think its great when u come on these forums and u interact with ppl of all age groups and ur brought together by a common ground , i love it !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm 46 but my Wii age is 36 ! can't argue with Wii.

I don't feel very old, but I was called "Ma'm" the other day - I've heard it a few times already but it still stings. It was a shocker the first time.LOL.


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm 28--learning to embrace my older & wiser self.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I am 60...going to be 61 on March the 4th......My hubby is 3 years younger than I....but he has soo many medical problems that he says he feels 80 some days. Our fluffies are what keeps me going everyday. If it wasn't for them, i'd probably just sit around and read all day long.

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Orla said:


> First of all, I am not asking what your age is - that'd be rude :blush:
> 
> I just notice that the majority of members seem to be a bit older than me - which is great! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Orla, I don't know why I didn't see this thread earlier, but I missed it somehow. I was your age when I first became a Maltese mom to my Cloud. To be precise I was 18 when I got him nearly 20 years ago.  

He passed away 4 years ago.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> Orla, I don't know why I didn't see this thread earlier, but I missed it somehow. I was your age when I first became a Maltese mom to my Cloud. To be precise I was 18 when I got him nearly 20 years ago.
> 
> He passed away 4 years ago.


aw, I got Milo for my 18th Birthday 

Cloud must have been such a special boy :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't know where the time has gone. :blink: I was just in my 20's and 30's having a great time!!!!

Then I woke up and WHAM....I'm 57 (for a few more months anyway) I'm not actually sure how a 57 year old person is supposed to act, so I just be myself  .....and hope no one notices....


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

well.... I've thought I was 52 all year and just realize, on my birthday in March.... I will be 52!

Wow, I actually GAINED a year...:HistericalSmiley::rofl: :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow lmao...:w00t:


Maltsnme said:


> well.... I've thought I was 52 all year and just realize, on my birthday in March.... I will be 52!
> 
> Wow, I actually GAINED a year...:HistericalSmiley::rofl: :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :HistericalSmiley: :rofl: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It has been said: "if you want to stay young, hang out with the younger generation. If you want to die young, try to keep up w/them!" :HistericalSmiley:

I just say: "the older the violin, the sweeter the music!"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> I just say: "the older the violin, the sweeter the music!"


 
Sandi, I LOVE that expression!! .....and here I thought of us like fine wine....

maybe I'll take up the violin...:thumbsup:..less calories..


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love it !


edelweiss said:


> It has been said: "if you want to stay young, hang out with the younger generation. If you want to die young, try to keep up w/them!" :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I just say: "the older the violin, the sweeter the music!"


----------



## TheMunchkin (Oct 18, 2008)

I am 27. Former Aries, according to the "new zodiac," I'm now a Pisces?? Lol. I actually never fit the personality of an Aries anyway. Though it is hard to of think of myself as anything else....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> Sandi, I LOVE that expression!! .....and here I thought of us like fine wine....
> 
> maybe I'll take up the violin...:thumbsup:..less calories..


but maybe. . . just maybe, not as much fun?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maglily said:


> I'm 46 but my Wii age is 36 ! can't argue with Wii.
> 
> I don't feel very old, but I was called "Ma'm" the other day - I've heard it a few times already but it still stings. It was a shocker the first time.LOL.


Brenda - I'm 58 and when we got our Wii last year my Wii age was 83.:new_shocked::new_shocked::w00t: Kill me now!!! I have managed to whittle it down since then but that really said "Get your lazy ass in gear" to me.:HistericalSmiley:


edelweiss said:


> It has been said: "if you want to stay young, hang out with the younger generation. If you want to die young, try to keep up w/them!" :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I just say: "the older the violin, the sweeter the music!"


Love it, Sandi!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maglily said:


> I'm 46 but my Wii age is 36 ! can't argue with Wii.
> 
> I don't feel very old, but I was called "Ma'm" the other day - I've heard it a few times already but it still stings. It was a shocker the first time.LOL.


 Ma'm is so inappropriate! I had a young kid call me Ma'm before! :w00t: But then 1/2 the time my clients think I'm under 21. :blink: So go figure! 

I turned 31 last Sunday. I don't understand how I'm 31. Where did my 20s go? Where did the last year go? 31 is rough. I feel like it's crunch time to start thinking about babies. :smilie_tischkante::w00t:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

mom2bijou said:


> Ma'm is so inappropriate! I had a young kid call me Ma'm before! :w00t: But then 1/2 the time my clients think I'm under 21. :blink: So go figure!
> 
> I turned 31 last Sunday. I don't understand how I'm 31. Where did my 20s go? Where did the last year go? 31 is rough. I feel like it's crunch time to start thinking about babies. :smilie_tischkante::w00t:


I hate being called Ma'am, too! Hate, hate, hate it!


----------

